# Router Empfehlung...



## partitionist (13. September 2006)

Hallo Leute ich suche ein neuen Router, worauf sollte ich da achten, welche Router haben ein USB Port z.B. für Drucker. 
Am besten 4 Port Ethernet. WLAN optional.


----------



## chmee (16. September 2006)

Ich habe nen SMC 7004VWBR. Den gibt es in verschiedenen Konfigurationen.
Bei mir läuft er 1B, andere haben Probleme.

DLink hat ne große Auswahl und die aktuelle Serie sieht so "schick" aus, so
mac-transparent.

Aber zum Thema Funktionsfähigkeit solltest Du lieber mal in den Fachforen schauen:
http://www.router-forum.de/index.php

mfg chmee

**EDIT**
Übrigens halte ich nix von diesen "Ich suche..am Besten mit.." Fragen. Das Netz bietet alle
Antworten. Eine Stunde Herstellerseiten und Foren stöbern beantwortet in der Regel alle Fragen.
http://www.gidf.de


----------

